# comment faire un reset de la carte mére ?



## Gizmo (9 Février 2004)

Voilà tout est dans le titre : comment faire un reset de la carte mère d'un imac dv 400 ? 

Merrrrrci


----------



## MrStone (9 Février 2004)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons tu dois avoir un petit bouton-poussoir sur la carte-mère... le hic c'est qu'il faut l'ouvrir pour pouvoir y accéder. Encore que, le 400 n'est pas compliqué à ouvrir, il y a juste le "clac" à l'ouverture que je n'aime pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Très impessionnant la première fois


----------



## FANREM (10 Février 2004)

Sur ce fil de discussion, j'ai  indique la procedure de maniere detaillee  ici


----------

